# LEE



## eli452 (Sep 20, 2013)

Can I use the Heliopan Neutral Density Filter - ND 3.0 (TEN STOPS) on the Lee 105mm Front Ring in same manner as the Lee 105mm Cir-Polarising (as the LEE Big Stopper is so hard to get)?
Will be using the Wide Adapter Rings.
Can I use any 105mm filter this way?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes, any 105mm filter will work.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 20, 2013)

Theoretically you could. However, the Big Stopper comes with foam borders to eliminate the risk of stray light passing around the filter and showing up in the shot - not too sure whether the 105mm ND will cut off stray light equally well ... 

should be well worth the try though - I'd be interested in the results


----------



## bitm2007 (Sep 25, 2013)

The Heliopan ND 3.0 should fit the Lee adapter ring, stray light is almost certainly going to be a major problem however. The best option would be to remove all the 100mm filters slots, thus allowing the filter ring to be attached directly to the holder. Theoretically additional filters (if required) could be attached to the 105mm front thread of ND 3.0. Positioning filters such as grads would be a nightmare however, due to the high density of the filter.

Personally I would either wait for the Lee or purchase a 100mm square alternative. The new Hitech ProStop IR ND 3, is an option. I've used the older Hitech ProStop 3.0, it had a blue cast similar to that produced by the Lee Big Stopper. Hitech claim that the new IR version is the worlds most neutral ND, I haven't seen a review of it yet however.


----------



## eli452 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks guys for the warning about light seeping in between the filter and the filter holder. 
Removing all the 100mm filters slots is to much of a hassle not to mention the risk of destroying the screws.
Maybe a narrow strip of gaffer tape is a better option.
I'll wait for the Big Stopper


----------



## J.R. (Sep 26, 2013)

eli452 said:


> I'll wait for the Big Stopper



Good luck on getting one!


----------



## bitm2007 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi eili452. I think waiting is the the right decision. If I purchased an alternative, the fact that the Lee may be better would always be in the back of my mind.

A link showing the official Lee dealers worldwide is below

http://www.leefilters.com/dealer-camera.html

Options are very limited in your part of the world. However i'm sure you will find that Dale Photographic isn't the only one that ships to Israel. The big retailers tend to have massive back-order list, so a less well known official dealers may be a better option. You can always check this before ordering, some retailers don't take payment until time of dispatch, thus giving you the option to cancel if you find it in stock elsewhere.

PS Adhesive tape and delicate filters are not a good mix.


----------



## eli452 (Oct 7, 2013)

Paying extra on eBay got me the LEE Big Stopper today. So my question now is:
How do you store the Big Stopper (seen to many shattered glass filters pictures, especially the Big Stopper, on the web)?
1. with the resin ND/GND filters in the LEE Multi Filter Pouch. Con: The Big stopper is made of glass thus more fragile
2. in the original metal box


----------



## bitm2007 (Nov 18, 2013)

The Big Stopper is in stock at Dale Photographic

http://www.dalephotographic.co.uk/


----------

